# free parking for motor homes



## 104471 (May 12, 2007)

I am new to motor homing, Just got a W Reg Swift Kontiki 640,

Can any one tell me some nice places to park up in England, Scotland, & Wales : DAY & NIGHT with out having to pay large amounts of cash out

Regards Sussextrotter :lol:


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

if you do a search on the site you will find plenty of threads about wild camping and stopping over night. alot of motorway services allow it but sometimes there is a minimal charge. caravan club and camping and caravan club site are probably the cheapest bet. we have paid as little as 3.50 a night at some of these sites and they have been lovely and very clean.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi

This is the link for wild camping spots entered into the MHF camping database:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Type=Wild Camping Spot

Hope you find somewhere suitable for your travels :lol:

Sharon


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

You can also look at this site, I printed it off and keep it in the van
http://rutgerbooy.nl/Wildcamping_page_1.htm#England & Wales

Anne


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

There are plenty of cheap campsites.

Ralph


----------



## 104471 (May 12, 2007)

*Many thanks : from sussextrotter*

First I would like to say what a great site,

Many thanks to every one on the Motorhome web site, with out whose help the site would not exist, Absaluttley Fabulous & Well done to all the Unabl,

And a BIG thank you to, HENNA 39, SHARRON, AIN, and RALPH, For giving me the imfomation relating to wild camping, What more can I say but brilliant,

I am about to collect my very first motor home in about 10 days time, I can see that being a fully paid up member of the club, is going to be great I can see already that we (ME & EAR IN DOORS) should done it years ago,

Any way thanks again, And Well done Every one, Iamb sure our paths will cross sooner or later,

With Kind Regards Sussextrotter


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

HOW ABOUT HERE, toilet and water all for free.

Post Code DG8 0JL


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

guzzijim said:


> HOW ABOUT HERE, toilet and water all for free.
> 
> Post Code DG8 0JL


Mmm, but I heard there were some dodgy neighbours not so far away :lol: :lol:


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Florrie130 said:


> guzzijim said:
> 
> 
> > HOW ABOUT HERE, toilet and water all for free.
> ...


It's their daughter and grandchild that are the problem, they arrive there very infrequently, this year they have only visited once !!!!!


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

How about this website I came across recently

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk

Cheers Mark


----------

